# *Looking for a OEM R34 GTR Rear Bumper*



## V11GVN (Oct 16, 2013)

Anybody selling a R34 GTR Rear Bumper?


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

V11GVN said:


> Anybody selling a R34 GTR Rear Bumper?


Got a damaged one if any good to you .


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Whats the damage*... and whats the damage

*First damage, means the price.


----------



## V11GVN (Oct 16, 2013)

Can you send me pics and a price?


----------

